# How many people actually DON'T hate their jobs?



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

This might be a short thread...

Threads *****ing, griping, complaining about jobs are a dime a dozen here, but are there any people who's job is a positive impact on their lives? Beyond the stupid money obviously


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Some great jobs I'm considering are Coast Guard, Highway Patrol, merchant marine, nutritionist or teaching karate. I've never heard anything bad about those. I met a gentleman who showed me the ropes about getting in to merchant marines. The guy loves his job because he travels all over and draws a nice salary from it. He'll spend several months at sea, and then come back home with a month off. Not a bad way to go.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't hate mine. Don't love it either though. I'd rather have it than be unemployed doing nothing or going nowhere in university like I was before I got it. I can't bear the thought of having no job now.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't hate mine. It's got some good points.


----------



## xx Simon xx (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't hate mine. I actually quite like it...sometimes.

However, if you're depressed any job will be hell.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

My job is currently my best social outlet, actually.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I kinda like my job. It makes me feel productive and it forces me to dress up every day. Without that structure I'd feel terrible.


----------



## Captain Casual (Jun 28, 2013)

I enjoyed my last job in data entry. Too bad it was only a temp job.

Having to meet targets every day put me on edge a bit because I was the slowest person there, but everything else about the work suited me fine and my colleagues were nice.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't hate it.. I just hate the people


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I loved my first job. If the company wouldn't have went out of business I would still be there. 

I despise my current job. I make much less money, work a lot harder, hate the environment, hate management, can't stand a lot of people I work with, deal with patients. It's hell.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

my job is AWESOME! i love caring for the elderly! they are so open and don't give a damn what they say or do. they are hilarious!


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

Like my job a lot. Enough that I dont like it when I get the full 3 day weekend. Get so bored and depressed I can't wait to go back.
I enjoy working with machinery and my position gives me a lot of different things to do. Money is reasonable, I think. My bosses are pretty cool and recognize my capability.


----------



## TailsAlone (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't. I work a night job at a hotel and I don't have any problem with it. Most of the people I work with are really cool.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

If I wasn't so terrible at it, it would actually be pretty good, (other than my co-worker) especially for someone with SA.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Sometimes I hated people more than my job :/


----------



## timberfan2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

I actually love my job. It's the longest job I've ever had (3+ years), and I am one of the top-performers within my department. However, it's the people that I work with that make me dread going to work sometimes (this week being one of them, unfortunately).


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

It's been about 7 months now since I left my last job. It was high stress and I felt like I was going crazy. But during this time out of work, I've come to realize that I never hated the job itself. In fact, for a guy who hates being around people, I really enjoyed and miss helping people (I was a "customer" service rep for people with Medicaid HMOs). I enjoyed helping people who can't speak English, and helping people find doctors and specialists. 

What I've come to realize that it was literally the people around me that made me miserable. I was at the professional mercy of people who can barely write their own names but get jobs because of welfare work programs and because of affirmative action type of programs. Basically, anyone who wasn't qualified to watch their own bread in the toaster was in charge at that job, because it was a company that was mortified of lawsuits. It was one of those liberal "everyone is a winner and equal in ability" companies. I just knew that the people that were in charge of noticing my efforts and who were responsible for me advancing in the company were people who didn't know what they were doing. I would've never advanced. The people in charge of me were spending their work days googling, painting their nails, checking Facebook, talking on their cell phones with their jailbird boyfriends, and listening to music on their iPods while doodling.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Id probably like my job if i became a rockstar.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't hate it unless they make me work the ****ing toys department. It's seriously hell on earth. I already dislike children as well as parents, but wow. It's uh-may-*zing* how common courtesy gets lost in that department. I can't tell you how often I find toy products with the wrapper off or pieces of toy figurines gone. And people will also leave pieces of FOOD around, whether it be on the floor or on some of the toys. I also hate when the kids making ****ing messes EVERYWHERE (that you have to clean up), or the kids running around (which is not allowed) or throwing balls (which is not allowed). Or just screaming/crying their heads off. My favorite is when the parents also do the same things or just excuse their kids' crappy behavior. Heaven forbid you bring up the store rules to them or they act like you insulted their kids. I should also mention that it's physically IMPOSSIBLE to keep that section of the store neat and pristine. People can be so vile.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually like my job despite how society perceives it! Sometimes I even feel _love_ for it.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I can grudgingly tolerate my job.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I like my job as a tech writer. I've always enjoyed writing, the people at my company are great, got an awesome manager, and the pay is good. Also, the hours are flexible and I can work at home when I want. But I like going in since the office is a good source of social engagement for me.


----------



## mubeenrahim (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone actually like there JOB?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I like my job. Just kinda hate getting up in the morning. I only work for a couple hours a day though so its not bad. Plus the pay is good and I get weekends off. But I still have my moments when I feel like I hate my job lol. I think we all do


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the people where I work. It's actually pretty enjoyable


----------



## Man or Cube (Oct 24, 2013)

I like my job. It's interesting work and I don't need to interact with people too much during the day.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

I love my job actually. Sometimes I feel a little worried though because I'm basically in an "experimental" position right now where the company hired me to feel out a new program they have going on. I'm the only person that does it though so at least for now, I feel needed. lol I think if they changed their minds about the program, they would put me into another similar position though. The actual job itself is a little boring since it involves basically data entry, printing things, making spreadsheets, putting together information packets. It's easy though, I get paid well to do it and it's mindless enough where I can put in my headphones and listen to music or the news. As for the company...I think it's really awesome and the benefits are amazing. They are a relatively new company (less than 10 years old I think) and have structured their employee benefits around places like Google. They offer things like free massages, free vending machines, free healthy snack bars, slides, free catered lunches, free gym memberships, counselors who will talk if you are feeling stressed and need to talk, discounts at various businesses, really big on family and fostering positive work environment. It's really hard to get into though and I got this job out of sheer luck in timing and being persistent.


----------



## Hallowed Ground (Dec 1, 2013)

I enjoyed doing care work mostly, which may seem weird with Social Anxiety.
But my current office job? hate it. xD


----------



## empireness (Mar 1, 2013)

xx simon xx said:


> i don't hate mine. I actually quite like it...sometimes.
> 
> However, if you're depressed any job will be hell.


so f-ing true


----------



## empireness (Mar 1, 2013)

I hate that I'm slow at understanding the whole system. But I guess once I get the hang of it it'll be much more enjoyable. It's just that everyone around me is SO outgoing and nobody wants to talk to me because I'm so shy and I'm always giving one word answer. I'm like the totally weird new person at the job. 
Should I start going for lunch alone? Because the ladies at work don't seem to like talking to me. They're just asking me along for lunch because well courtesy. But that will make me look worse and more awkward and nobody would ever EVER wanna talk to me. And I'll be noticed even more...


----------



## MorganKripnott (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't hate the job that I have now! I am a receptionist. At first, I was super nervous because answering phones is a big part of the job, and I didn't want my SAD to get in the way. Now, though, I've gotten used to it. My boss is really great, too. And idk I just like it


----------



## empireness (Mar 1, 2013)

MorganKripnott said:


> I don't hate the job that I have now! I am a receptionist. At first, I was super nervous because answering phones is a big part of the job, and I didn't want my SAD to get in the way. Now, though, I've gotten used to it. My boss is really great, too. And idk I just like it


Wow that's great! I'm really happy for you!! You sound happy


----------



## Paloma55 (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't hate my job. But I did struggle with adjusting to it and had panic attacks off & on for a year or so. Now my meds are working and I'm starting to have many more good days at work. I also like the structure of work and the social outlet that I otherwise would not have. I'm most grateful it's only 3-4 days a week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't stand my job. I hate the abusive customers, I hate my manager who gives all the hours to the pretty girls who sit around and don't do a damn thing. My coworkers are all incredibly obnoxious and immature and the only way I can keep my bills paid is to take shifts from my lazy coworkers that don't want to work. Management sees this, yet still continues to give all the hours to the lazy people that sit around and do nothing, while cutting my hours down to almost nothing. 

If I try to talk to my manager about my concerns, he just gives me the run around and ignores my questions completely.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a private caretaker for this wealthy wheel chair bounded old lady. The work sucks, is taxing and can be filthy. But she's one of the nicest and jolliest lady when she's in the mood, with very rewarding interactions when this is the case. But when she's in a bad mood, there where it goes south... 

The job is pretty good paying, but dead end, something I couldn't do forever, if not for even too long.. which is kinda stressing me about when thinking the long term.

But it literally helped me paid off all of my school loans, an so far is building me a fine lump of savings. The what's next part is the headache...


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

I don't hate my job...I can think of some positive sides to it, but I've just always been a part time cleaner...I've never known anything to be proud of or that I'm actually interested in. I'm studying again, so it's nowhere near as bad as it used to be though.

I wish I could do something rewarding and enjoyable like working in countryside management...but the recession has killed everything that isn't entirely necessary to the basic workings of the world or that is actually nice and enjoyable.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Hate is a strong word; I'd prefer to say, I don't like my job/I tolerate it. Some co-workers are *****y, others are awesome and funny. Supervisors are nice. The work itself is boring and mind-numbing as heck which is the thing I don't like most about it. Lately, I've been put as lead for a program and that helps switch it up for me; it's a challenge and I love challenges so now, it isn't as bad.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I loved every one*

But my eternal occupation is finding work
and an employer
Using a regular website which is coming apart

I never took the economic recession seriously until recently.
I always thought employment was about individuality and prowess.
The standard social template seems to demand an incredible tight level or normalness. No torelation

I am seeing the light that *employers* are at fault and so are politicians

Not the people who have no work who are still capable, willing and earnest


----------



## Jacked416 (Dec 31, 2013)

I love my job and my coworkers. But my boss is a douche who puts my SA into overdrive. The good thing is I probably talk to him like once or twice a week. I'm a dump truck driver for a big excavation company so most of my days I'm alone plus the pay is great and time flys!


----------



## ccmrc (Mar 13, 2014)

I enjoy my job a lot. I'm a support worker in a residential home for people with cerebral palsy. I like that it's physically very active, I care about the residents and have a good rapport with all of them, I am having a positive impact on people and it is emotionally rewarding.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

If I was working I'd love and cherish my job everyday, I'd be lucky to be working. I'd work very hard and please my boss, and would never complain. I would just stay productive, positive, and duke it out. Even if there were days I did hate my job I'd use a coping mechanism to get back to normal again. Thats just my two cents.


----------

